# Green or blue loo stuff



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Seem to remember reading somewhere that one's not supposed to use the Blue loo chemical in France etc...

Can anyone advise on this ?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I've moved away from blue and green chemicals and gone onto biomagic... but eventually ill get a sog. I like to think my holidays dont harm the environment anymore than the choking fumes from my diesel engine.... :roll:


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I think it is Green only in France


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello everybody

I have been using a sog system now for about 4 years and it was one of the best things I have fitted to my vans. Using a sog you can go anywhere in the world without the worry about chemicals. Well maybe anywhere. 3 years ago I was touring the republic of Ireland and I stayed at a small campsite, the owner said that he was on a septic tank so I could not empty my toilet casette. I explained that I was using a sog and did not use chemicals, he did not believe me so I suggested that he had a look in the casette to see for himself. He declined the offer but still insisted that I could not empty my toilet. Needless to say I only stayed one night. 

Bye for now.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have never seen anything to say you cannot use "blu" anywhere I have been but l Have now swithced to biomagic, much better stuff. Fail to understand why the SOG cost £80 so haven't bought one. Anyone bought one on the continent, if so how much?

peedee


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am going to give Fenwichs a whirl avaliable at all good Halfords branches.

Cheaper I think than Biomagic after carriage is added on but environment friendly.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> Fail to understand why the SOG cost £80 so haven't bought one


Me too having just bought one, the componants could only have Cost £10 maximum and theirs nothing to stop you making your own, but when you compare the price to the agrevation of having to source and or make the parts its not realy going to save you much and having used it only twice so far, perfect, you cant even smell the normal odours that you normaly get when using chemicals 10/10 for me
Disposing of waste containing chemicals is going to get more and more difficult, Bio or otherwise, in my opiion buying one before they are £180.00 was my reason
Geo


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Geo said:


> > Fail to understand why the SOG cost £80 so haven't bought one
> 
> 
> Me too having just bought one, the componants could only have Cost £10 maximum and theirs nothing to stop you making your own, but when you compare the price to the agrevation of having to source and or make the parts its not realy going to save you much and having used it only twice so far, perfect, you cant even smell the normal odours that you normaly get when using chemicals 10/10 for me
> ...


Surely if you put a tube on the outside extractor fan and feed it into the your neighbours lounge window there must be some smell.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Surely if you put a tube on the outside extractor fan and feed it into the your neighbours lounge window there must be some smell.


I guess that depends on how smelly your neighbours are


----------



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

Perhaps you could use the long tube on the sog to encourage the van owners with a noisy aircon to move to another pitch


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

altair said:


> Perhaps you could use the long tube on the sog to encourage the van owners with a noisy aircon to move to another pitch


You might bite off more than you can chew if said neighbour has an RV with a full black tank ...... and a short temper... :lol: :lol:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

just wish i could add a sound overlay: ****kicker's ball comes to mind...

i should have known that a serious question would provoke the usual lavatorial humour :lol: :lol: 

So, my spare two gals of loo blue will be used... provided there's a door on the chem disp lounge :lol: 

Environmentally friendly? who gives a gites


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I can just see it now - a veritable Pusseresque situation.....

French Site Manager to Pusser:
Excuse me sir - before you empty that loo in my receptacle, can I see the colour of your poo please?

Pusser (removing trousers): Certainly monsewer, (suggestions for the next line please) :lol:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

C'est ne pa 'gites' c'est merde!


----------

